# First clean feet (for ME, that is!)



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You did a great job! 8D Are you just going to do touch ups between grooms or are you going to groom her completely yourself at home?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Very good, she's so cute.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks guys!! Fluffyspoos, my original goal is to get proficient enough to keep her beautiful between professional grooms... If, in time, I get comfortable enough to do more, I will do more... I would love to be able to maybe do every other full groom - until I know what I'm capable of, I'm definitely going to build a relationship with a good pro groomer so she can have it done right periodically!

We obtained the grooming table for free (long story having to do with a rescue spoo we took in last winter and re-homed.) and I'm currently using my daughter's grooming equipment, although my clippers are scheduled to arrive any day!!

We'll see how comfortable I get with sharp instruments! lol!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You just have to learn your equipment and where the red zong spots are on a dog that you need to be careful around. Your groomer's going to be very impressed that you're doing her face and feet at home, and it looks good!

Normally when we have clients at my salon that 'trim' their dogs at home it's normally a hack job with kitchen scissors where I'm surprised they didn't cut the dog, and then we have to figure out how to fix it.

When I get my standard I'm totally going to make grooming videos to help people online.

Did you get the clippers that have a blade that's screwed onto the clippers, or ones that you take out and replace for other sizes (like #3, #4, #5, #7, #10, ext)?


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

NICE JOB! It's kinda fun isn't it? I love doing feet!!  You really did a great job!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow those look really good!! I can't ever get the feet to look smooth and clean like that. There's always scragglies, and my clippers get way too hot too quickly for me to spend a lot of time working at them. 

Ooh FluffySpoos, you should definitely make grooming videos whenever you get your poodle!! I love watching grooming videos online.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Did you get the clippers that have a blade that's screwed onto the clippers, or ones that you take out and replace for other sizes (like #3, #4, #5, #7, #10, ext)?


The ones that I'm expecting to be delivered are the kind with replaceable blades. It's an Oster Power Max with a #10 blade. I also ordered a #15 and a #5F. I'll add to my supplies as I figure out what I may need - and maybe sell the stuff I don't.

The ones I did Lucy's face and feet with this time were a pair of mini clippers/trimmers that my daughter had on hand... they came in a box that says "Oster Simply Pink trim kit... Delicately trims face, paws & ears..." I don't think she'd used them more than once and they were just in the drawer... They seemed to do the job for now. (oooooh, I just noticed they're in the 2nd two pictures above - they're sitting on the grooming table beside Lucy!)

Thanks for your compliments, too! I know I'm not ready to try anything major yet (but she's only 10 1/2 weeks old, so I'm not in a huge hurry!) If I can get good at the FFT, I'll be happy!

I have a DVD that was made by Annette Shepard which has helped me see what I'm supposed to be doing. It's not a great quality video, but it's better than having no resources at all to view... and it's better than the "free" ones that came with Katy's clippers!! Videos are good!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

*heather* said:


> NICE JOB! It's kinda fun isn't it? I love doing feet!!  You really did a great job!


I really like doing faces but feet kill me.LOL


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Fantastic job :cheer2: PLUM !!!!!

Is your pup from RebelStar  ???


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.ehow.com/video_2348289_poodle-dog-grooming-front-paws.html?optype=video

I know this has been posted before but some of the newbies may have missed it. Ehow.com has everything, how to groom feet, face, hindquarters, sanitary area... etc! check it out! pretty cool!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Fantastic job :cheer2: PLUM !!!!!
> 
> Is your pup from RebelStar  ???


Thanks!!!  My puppy is from Arreau Red Standard Poodles in Ontario. I've seen Annette's website and read her stories... The one about Jenna broke my heart! I ordered the DVD for my daughter, but I'm the only one who's taken the time to watch the whole thing (several times!!) I'm anal that way!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for posting about that video : ))) !!! That is a GREAT find ! So it shows "how to groom the poodle" from start to finish ??? 

PS: Yes, just horrible what is happening "out there" : ((( One almost can not trust anybody with one's dog . I know of such stories about some handlers and even ...oh well ... better not to go there ; ) ...


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

*heather* said:


> http://www.ehow.com/video_2348289_poodle-dog-grooming-front-paws.html?optype=video
> 
> I know this has been posted before but some of the newbies may have missed it. Ehow.com has everything, how to groom feet, face, hindquarters, sanitary area... etc! check it out! pretty cool!


Thanks, heather!! I've seen some of these videos, too. Her dogs are SOOO good on the table! 

One of the nice things about Annette's video is that she does an 11 week old standard poodle puppy from start to finish (including bathing, force drying, clipping and scissoring). It shows how a puppy may not stand perfectly still all the time and how to handle that. By the time I'm done watching that segment (like 4 times now...) I start speaking with a southern twang!  Annette's from the south and it shows in her accent!

I just want to thank everyone again who've left encouraging, supportive statements for me! I want Lucy to always look her best (because I know how beautiful she can be!!) I love my daughter's spoo and I know Katy loves her too, but you guys should SEE her!! lol! She is soooo in need of a groom and Katy just doesn't take the time to do it. We do insist that Katy keeps Meau matt-free so brushing/combing does get done, but that's the minimum... Luckily she has a pro grooming appointment tomorrow... I'll post some before and after pictures so you can see why I'm so gung ho on keeping Lucy neat!  Thanks again! Mwah!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Thanks for posting about that video : ))) !!! That is a GREAT find ! So it shows "how to groom the poodle" from start to finish ???


The video has lots of segments... One is specifically an 11 week old baby, starting with FFT, brush out, complete bath, force dry, clipping, scissoring, nails, etc... other segments include how to line brush a poodle to ensure no mats, ear plucking, nail clipping/dremeling, etc... She shows a complete lamb cut on one of her adults plus lots more...

If anyone would like to borrow it and would be willing to pay for shipping to get it back to me when they're done, I could share! I've done this on one of my horse forums before and was able to share some of my training videos with people who couldn't otherwise afford it... Send me a PM with your address if you'd like to borrow it. I do want to stress that I'm a very honest person and I believe the best of others. I would be willing to loan this DVD on a two-week basis but then I'd want it back (in the same shape I lent it!) in case someone else would like to borrow it. First come/first lend... Lemme know!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You are fantastic!! Her feet look terrific, we know what a remarkable job you did on her face and you are inspiring people!! Trillium has been on ebay today looking for clippers so she can try doing Betty-Jo and Jenny's face, feet and tail between grooms. I do not think you are going to have any problem at all getting good enough to do every other groom yourslef. Like you said, no big hurry, so keep doing what you have already done, getting more and more comfortable, and you will do just fine!! WAY TO GO!!!!

PS., Rory's Mommy called tonight from OKC to let me know how wonderfully he is doing. Fitting in beautifully and they are just adoring him too!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks, Cherie!!! I do so love my little girl!  I'm so glad to hear that her brother is doing well in his new home with his new family... Wouldn't it be cool if we could all meet in OKC someday??  Hugs!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, Vicki mentioned it again and I am eager to go. It would either have to be Spring, or the following year because I will have pups again next Fall. But, lets keep planning and talking and make it a reality. I think it would be amazing!! Hugs to Princess Lucybug!!


----------



## skadiwolf (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow, she looks amazing!  Do you mind me asking what cut that is? This is pretty much EXACTLY how I want my pup to look but I have no idea what it's called, LOL. I don't want his hair TOO long or poofy just so it stays clean better but that beautiful look with the clean face and paws is perfect! Does she also have hair on her tail? I'm not a fan of shaved tails at all myself. Please let me know, I am eager for your response!


----------



## skadiwolf (Nov 15, 2009)

*heather* said:


> http://www.ehow.com/video_2348289_poodle-dog-grooming-front-paws.html?optype=video
> 
> I know this has been posted before but some of the newbies may have missed it. Ehow.com has everything, how to groom feet, face, hindquarters, sanitary area... etc! check it out! pretty cool!


OMG awesome, thank you sooo much!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

skadiwolf said:


> Wow, she looks amazing!  Do you mind me asking what cut that is? This is pretty much EXACTLY how I want my pup to look but I have no idea what it's called, LOL. I don't want his hair TOO long or poofy just so it stays clean better but that beautiful look with the clean face and paws is perfect! Does she also have hair on her tail? I'm not a fan of shaved tails at all myself. Please let me know, I am eager for your response!


Lucy isn't really in any official "cut" right now... I think it's just called a "puppy cut" when work actually has to be done to keep it looking that way. Nothing has been done to her yet except her face, feet and tail... she does have hair on her tail except for a small section right next to her rump to create the poodle effect (which, personally, I like!) I also really like the clean face and clean feet!

The rest of her coat is entirely natural but as her hair grows, we will be keeping it about the same until she gets a little older and gets her first "big girl" haircut.

Thanks for the compliments about how cute she is!! We agree!


----------



## skadiwolf (Nov 15, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Lucy isn't really in any official "cut" right now... I think it's just called a "puppy cut" when work actually has to be done to keep it looking that way. Nothing has been done to her yet except her face, feet and tail... she does have hair on her tail except for a small section right next to her rump to create the poodle effect (which, personally, I like!) I also really like the clean face and clean feet!
> 
> The rest of her coat is entirely natural but as her hair grows, we will be keeping it about the same until she gets a little older and gets her first "big girl" haircut.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments about how cute she is!! We agree!


That's kind of what I figured. My little guy will be turning 3 mths tomorrow and I'm trying to figure out what I can do with him! LOL. He's sort of a goatee fluffball right now, ROFL!!!


----------



## skadiwolf (Nov 15, 2009)

OMG I just saw that your dog is actually younger than mine but she seems HUGE! ROFL!!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

skadiwolf said:


> OMG I just saw that your dog is actually younger than mine but she seems HUGE! ROFL!!!


Haaaa! That may have a little something to do with the fact that Lucybug is a standard and Ashes is a miniature...??? 

My baby is eleven weeks old TODAY!! Happy "birthday" Princess Lucy!! 

We've only had her at home for 3 weeks and it seems like she's always been a part of our family!!


----------



## skadiwolf (Nov 15, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Haaaa! That may have a little something to do with the fact that Lucybug is a standard and Ashes is a miniature...???
> 
> My baby is eleven weeks old TODAY!! Happy "birthday" Princess Lucy!!
> 
> We've only had her at home for 3 weeks and it seems like she's always been a part of our family!!


Oh yeah I know! LOL. Still it surprised me HOW much bigger you know? ROFL. Awwwww! Happy birthday to her! I'm going to try sticking to the monthly birthdays or otherwise we'll end up drowning in toys, haha! OMG I already have at least...gosh...quite a few. My fiance will beat me up if I go TOO much more crazy but it's so worth it!


----------



## skadiwolf (Nov 15, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Haaaa! That may have a little something to do with the fact that Lucybug is a standard and Ashes is a miniature...???
> 
> My baby is eleven weeks old TODAY!! Happy "birthday" Princess Lucy!!
> 
> We've only had her at home for 3 weeks and it seems like she's always been a part of our family!!


Oh! I meant to also say that we brought our little guy home on the 1st of this month so it sounds like you and I are pretty much close in situations with different sized dogs!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Enjoy your new baby! I know that WE are!! lol! And I hear you about the toys. I ordered a huge box of stuffies from Jeffers (my guys happily destroy stuffy toys to get to the squeaker in the middle!) and I just keep pulling them out of the box when necessary!


----------

